# /etc/sysconfig

## Ulli Ivens

Ich wundere mich warum es auf meinem Gentoo 1.4 r2 kein /etc/sysconfig gibt.

Ich wollte das Tool devlabel (http://www.domsch.com/linux/devlabel/) installieren. Devlabel sorgt für immer gleiche Mountpunkte bei externen geräten. Ich möchte das nutzen weil ich viele extrerne Geräte habe und diese immer gleich mit einem Desktop Icon mounten möchte.

Soweit sogut. 

Eigentlich sollte das auch gehen. Unter Mandrake gab es die o.G. Verzeichnisse auch.

Meine Frage ist nun wie das equivalent zu /etc/sysconfig bei gentoo ist damit ich evtl das devlabel Tool anpassen kann, weil das ein Klasse Addon zu Hotplug ist !

Hoffe es hat jemand eine Idee

----------

## HangLoose

moin moin

was genau wird denn unter mandrake mit der /etc/sysconfig konfiguriert?

Gruß HL

----------

## Ulli Ivens

[root@spookyshome root]# cd /etc/sysconfig/

[root@spookyshome sysconfig]# ls -la

insgesamt 136

drwxr-xr-x    6 root     root         4096 Okt 19 09:36 ./

drwxr-xr-x   64 root     root         8192 Jan  6 22:30 ../

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          511 Mär 15  2002 alsa

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          239 Mär 15  2002 autofsck

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root           40 Dez 30 00:18 autologin

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          656 Mär 15  2002 bootsplash

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           38 Jun  7  2002 clock*

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           38 Jun  7  2002 clock.mdk_orig.1*

drwxr-xr-x    4 root     root         4096 Jun  5  2002 console/

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root           12 Sep  8 22:25 desktop

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Mai 23  2002 dhcpd

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            0 Mai 23  2002 dhcrelay

-rw-------    1 root     root           35 Jun  5  2002 draknet

-rw-------    1 root     root           64 Jun  5  2002 draknet.adsl_pppoe

-rw-------    1 root     root          356 Jun  5  2002 draknet.netc

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root           98 Sep 30 22:52 fetchmail

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Feb 25  2002 harddrake/

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1854 Jun  9  2002 hwconf

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root          161 Jun  5  2002 i18n*

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          952 Mär 15  2002 init

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1275 Mär 15  2002 installkernel

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           92 Jun  5  2002 keyboard*

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          151 Feb 22  2002 kudzu

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root          114 Jun  5  2002 mouse*

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root           53 Jun 10  2002 msec

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          382 Aug 14 04:36 named

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root          131 Jun  4  2002 network*

drwxr-xr-x    5 root     root         4096 Jun  5  2002 networking/

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Jun  5  2002 network-scripts/

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           10 Jun  5  2002 pcmcia*

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          153 Jul 25  2000 rawdevices

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          455 Mär  4  2002 syslog

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           56 Jun 10  2002 system*

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          337 Mär 15  2002 usb

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root           41 Aug 22 01:02 xinetd

[root@spookyshome sysconfig]# 

Sieht halt änlich aus wie /etc/conf.d/..... aber die frage ist: IST es das auch ??

----------

## HangLoose

hi

nach dem ich gepostet hatte, fiel mir ein, das es bei suse auch ein /etc/sysconfig gibt  :Smile: 

das ganze unterscheidet sich aber wieder völlig von deinem, hab mal eben die suse-part. gemountet. da kocht wohl jeder sein eigenes süppchen.

aber was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe => in der /etc/sysconfig sind doch die konfigurationsdateien von den unterschiedlichsten diensten etc. drin. was genau suchst du denn für dein devlabel. irgendeine spezielle conf datei?

Gruß HL

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Nein... das Programm benötigt /etc/sysconfig zur installation und ich wollte evtl ein ebuild erstellen...

Nachdem ich mit dem Entwickler in Kontakt getreten bin musste ich aber feststellen das es so wie es jetzt ist nicht unter Linux mit devfs support läuft. Er wird das denke ich fixen. /etc/sysconfig ist demnach auch nicht zwingend notwendig. Da es sich teilweise um ein Shellscript handelt wird man das wohl anpassen können  :Smile: 

Mal sehen was draus wird....

----------

## HangLoose

hi

 *Quote:*   

> Nein... das Programm benötigt /etc/sysconfig zur installation und ich wollte evtl ein ebuild erstellen...

 

aja 

 *Quote:*   

> Nachdem ich mit dem Entwickler in Kontakt getreten bin musste ich aber feststellen das es so wie es jetzt ist nicht unter Linux mit devfs support läuft

 

mandrake 9 kann es bei dir ja denn nicht gewesen sein, denn das setzt ja auch schon auf devfs, oder?

Gruß HL

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Installieren lässt es sich ja, aber es verrichtet seinen Dienst nicht so wie es soll  :Smile: 

btw: das /etc/sysconfig was ich eben gepostet habe war von Mandrake 8.2 welches ich hier als Server laufen habe ! Mein Mandrake 9.0 habe ich für Gentoo plattgemacht, deshalb kann ich da nicht mehr gucken  :Very Happy: 

----------

## HangLoose

hi

 *Quote:*   

> Mein Mandrake 9.0 habe ich für Gentoo plattgemacht, deshalb kann ich da nicht mehr gucken

 

und den schritt schon bereut?  :Wink: 

Gruß HL

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Ganz klar: NEIN

----------

